# New Gun questions



## Lilly001 (Dec 4, 2016)

I just picked up a Magnum Research Industries Lone Eagle single shot pistol in my favorite handgun calibre. .357 Maximum.
It's a bit of an odd ball with the rotary breech and all. Mine is a post '92 production so it's got most of the bugs worked out.
My question is does anyone know who might carry parts for this? The parent company apparently sold off all of it's spares when it ceased production. Google has not been my friend on this.
I would like a couple spare firing pins as that is it's historic week point.
I can have them made as they are simple turnings, but that gets expensive fast.
Thanks.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 4, 2016)

Picture.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Dec 4, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 8, 2016)

never seen one of those before very cool


----------



## jmoser (Dec 8, 2016)

Try Numrich first - they are the type of folks who buy up all that surplus stuff.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Dec 8, 2016)

2nd on Numrich. I have found stuff there I couldn't find anywhere else.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 8, 2016)

Cool find..  Google Specialty Pistols forum.  I'd net there are a few guys over there that can help you..


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 8, 2016)

jmoser said:


> Try Numrich first - they are the type of folks who buy up all that surplus stuff.



I checked their web site and they don't list the Lone Eagle. The just have the Desert Eagle, Baby Eagle, and other autos.
I'll try calling them direct when I get time. 
Thanks.


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 9, 2016)

you may want to buddy up with a good Machinist if you cant find what your looking for, there are folks out there that can make anything


----------

